# Dante's Inferno



## Dante (Mar 14, 2010)

[youtube]LFpfureaCVs[/youtube]

you can stick that 80's bullshit up your arse. 



...that is not to say there aren't a few 80's tunes worthy of Dante's place, but as time goes on they will be few and far between.


dD


----------



## Dante (Mar 14, 2010)

[youtube]pTI-hHCnOLk[/youtube]

my neighbors are getting a treat---new 'puter hitched up to speakers through itunes.


----------



## Dante (Mar 14, 2010)

[youtube]vnZUblibE7s[/youtube]



_"gonna see my baby...gonna see my baby coming down the road. She'll have my pardon."_


----------



## trams (Mar 16, 2010)

Alvin Lee, Guitar God


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Mar 16, 2010)

Dante said:


> [youtube]LFpfureaCVs[/youtube]
> 
> you can stick that 80's bullshit up your arse.
> 
> ...



I just realized that this performance actually predates Led Zep II and their live 20 minute Whole Lotta Love encore where they would segue into Elvis and John Lee Hooker.


----------



## Dante (Mar 16, 2010)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > [youtube]LFpfureaCVs[/youtube]
> ...



I heard a tape (more than a few times) of Alvin Le playing this tune (bootleg) at an old venue called The Boston Tea Party, which predates Woodstock.

Even more awesome than the above.


----------



## Dante (Mar 16, 2010)

[youtube]Zjg5U_RYoZc[/youtube]


----------



## Dante (Mar 16, 2010)

[youtube]ZshJfWzgmok[/youtube]


I do think Jeff Beck is one of the most underrated guitar gods ever.

just my  not so humble opinion.
D


----------



## Dante (Mar 16, 2010)

[youtube]vW7BOYvX8ug[/youtube]


----------



## Dante (Mar 16, 2010)

[youtube]xmG_MxbGIfk[/youtube]

a side bar...

LOL


----------



## Dante (Mar 16, 2010)

[youtube]6nLdhXZb_z4[/youtube]

eat shit and die you 80s rock fans!

That's _Rock-n-Roll_


LOL


----------



## Dante (Mar 16, 2010)

[youtube]7xZOrWK6d4g[/youtube]


----------



## Dante (Mar 16, 2010)

[youtube]Uc3Ym8bM03s[/youtube]


----------



## ProudTwoofer (Mar 16, 2010)

Wish I was around for Woodstock.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 16, 2010)

Dante said:


> [youtube]Zjg5U_RYoZc[/youtube]



seen these guys (Cream) in 69 at the Anaheim Convention Center.....Spirit opened for them....good show....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 16, 2010)

these guys fucking rocked the house down....the sound kinda sucks here....could not find them in a bigger venue.....where you gotta see them....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSIJuZJbizo]YouTube - FOGHAT - HONEY HUSH LIVE 1973[/ame]

and these guys kicked ass for about a year or so (1970) and then just faded....

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vEgxktCKNuE[/ame]

once again kinda subpar sound quality....but Phil Keaggy is on many top 20 best guitarest lists...the solo at the end of the song is on many best solo lists.....

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BeizNK4JWNU[/ame]

and then of course there is this guy......
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=33Jaodra7AY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Dante (Mar 20, 2010)

Harry Dresden said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > [youtube]...[/youtube]
> ...



Last week I went by the A stadium on the Pacific Coast Surf Liner train. Is the convention center near there or is it gone by now..like Boston Garden is?

---


3 guys making lots of sound..on the East Coast. 
[youtube]fyF5J7au1jE[/youtube]

and one of my favorites...one of the best versions I've heard.

[youtube]uW3nPqPPBDw[/youtube]


----------



## Dante (Mar 20, 2010)

my current favorite by GFR

[youtube]V5dF0I0yHNc[/youtube]

---



> Grand Funk Railroad (also known as Grand Funk) is an American  rock  band that was highly popular during the 1970s. Grand Funk Railroad sold more than 25 million records, toured constantly, packed arenas worldwide, and received four RIAA gold albums during 1970&#8212;the most for any American group that year. The current Grand Funk Railroad lineup uses the nickname "The American Band", a reference to its 1973 hit "We're an American Band". A popular take on the band during its heyday was that, although the critics hated them, audiences loved them. The band's name is a play on words of the Grand Trunk Railroad, a railroad line that ran through the band's home town of Flint, Michigan.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


-wikipedia


----------



## Dante (Mar 20, 2010)

[youtube]Q67drNe2aRg[/youtube]

The Winter Bros and Rick Derringer?


----------



## Dante (Mar 20, 2010)

Didn't know Johnny was still alive...and playing!

[youtube]lhr4f3f1xfQ[/youtube]
*Johnny Winter live at Bobino, Paris, France 15/03/10*

this is like, the other day? OMG!


----------



## Dante (Mar 20, 2010)

[youtube]-8siLZ4zNbY[/youtube]




70s rock!

eat shit you pussy 80s freaks


----------



## RadiomanATL (Mar 20, 2010)

Traditional Irish punk

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V7s-Bj-zuO0&feature=PlayList&p=661C46A1A4030930&index=61]YouTube - Dropkick Murphys - fairmount hill[/ame]


----------



## Dante (Mar 20, 2010)

[youtube]dGtk1dHLSKM&NR=1[/youtube] 

please excuse the intrusion by some nitwit music by an obviously inebriated radio jerk.


----------



## Dante (Mar 20, 2010)

last but not least...serious heart attack...

[youtube]RHhV_KL4dRo[/youtube]


----------



## RadiomanATL (Mar 20, 2010)

Dante said:


> [youtube]dGtk1dHLSKM&NR=1[/youtube]
> 
> please excuse the intrusion by some nitwit music by an obviously inebriated radio jerk.



I can't drink on Saturday nights. At work.


----------



## Dante (Mar 20, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > [youtube]dGtk1dHLSKM&NR=1[/youtube]
> ...



'night time is the right time'


----------



## RadiomanATL (Mar 20, 2010)

Dante said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



Good Ray tune. Although I don't think he did it originally.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Mar 20, 2010)

80's remakes OK?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGzKGigw1fg]YouTube - Seether - Careless Whisper[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 20, 2010)

Dante said:


> Last week I went by the A stadium on the Pacific Coast Surf Liner train. Is the convention center near there or is it gone by now..like Boston Garden is?
> 
> ---



nope still there....they have expanded it....its about 3 miles down the street across from Disneyland....Grand Funk and Black Sabbath played one of the most memorable Concerts ever there in 1970 i think.....riot broke out with fans without tickets trying to get in....amazing...Concert on the inside....riot on the outside....i was there....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 20, 2010)

Dante said:


> please excuse the intrusion by some nitwit music by an obviously inebriated radio jerk.



why the Murphys are pretty good.....AND your not playing all 70's videos yourself dude, you have guys from the 70's playing today....lets get them in their prime...especially Johnny....

like this.......
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uT9L7_qGMxQ[/ame]


----------



## Dante (Mar 20, 2010)

Harry Dresden said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Last week I went by the A stadium on the Pacific Coast Surf Liner train. Is the convention center near there or is it gone by now..like Boston Garden is?
> ...



that happened a few times in the 70s. damn concert promoters!


----------



## Dante (Mar 20, 2010)

Harry Dresden said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > please excuse the intrusion by some nitwit music by an obviously inebriated radio jerk.
> ...



70s music by 70s entertainers. 

fuck the Murphys. I've been Irished to death. There is more culture out there than that Irish BS. 


and the majority are older videos, but we deal with what we can get.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 20, 2010)

Dante said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



the Murphs are an American band....with an Irish flair with hard rock...but your right they are not 70's....


----------



## Dante (Mar 20, 2010)

Harry Dresden said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



I'm just so tired of the Irish angle. We have Irish blood in us. So what? 

anyway, the 70s produced a good deal of great musicians and great music.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 20, 2010)

like these guys.......

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKDKetxYy18]YouTube - Chicken Shack - Poor Boy[/ame]


----------



## Dante (Mar 21, 2010)

Harry Dresden said:


> like these guys.......
> 
> YouTube - Chicken Shack - Poor Boy







> This Castle package features the best of Chicken Shack's Deram years, when they kept some of the trademark blues expression that made them somewhat popular in the British blues scene of the 1960s, while getting decidedly heavier to the point of being a power metal trio. The entire Imagination Lady album is presented here, along with eight of the 14 cuts form Unlucky Boy. As a bonus, there is a second disc that contains Chicken Shack's unreleased...
> 
> Chicken Shack Poor Boy (The Deram Years 1972-1974) CD


----------



## Bfgrn (Mar 21, 2010)

trams said:


> Alvin Lee, Guitar God



Gods aren't tone deaf and running beyond their capabilities. Music isn't just how many notes you squeeze into a measure.


----------



## Dante (Mar 21, 2010)

Bfgrn said:


> trams said:
> 
> 
> > Alvin Lee, Guitar God
> ...



okie dokie


----------



## JW Frogen (Mar 21, 2010)

Bfgrn said:


> Music isn't just how many notes you squeeze into a measure.



 In the 70s music was about how many drugs and groupies you could squeeze into your measure.


----------



## Dante (Mar 21, 2010)

JW Frogen said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > Music isn't just how many notes you squeeze into a measure.
> ...



some of the concerts were in the toilet true, but a good time was had by all. 

There were great musicians who put on some terrible concerts, but every Led Zep one I saw was worth every penny spent and more.


----------



## JW Frogen (Mar 21, 2010)

When I went to see Led Zeppelin the next day I was told by friends that I remembered it was very good.


----------



## JW Frogen (Mar 21, 2010)

I went to see the Stones and they sucked.

There was not enough booze in the "just a water-melon" to get that sound out from under my bum.


----------



## Bfgrn (Mar 21, 2010)

JW Frogen said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > Music isn't just how many notes you squeeze into a measure.
> ...



I know, I played in the 60's and 70's...that's why I don't remember...LOL. That was before everything was run through sound boards and even before monitors for vocals...

But it was fun...I might check some boxes in the attic tomorrow for Nehru shirts and paisley pants ... Might be next to my Marantz Quadraphonic Integrated amp that would always clip when set to 2 channel bridge setting...


----------



## Dante (Mar 21, 2010)

JW Frogen said:


> When I went to see Led Zeppelin the next day I was told by friends that I remembered it was very good.



I stopped going to large venues before many of my friends because they were getting out of hand and the band's were sometimes too fucked up to play.

but some bands were always professional. 

the music of most of the 70s was and still is, great


----------



## Dante (Mar 21, 2010)

Bfgrn said:


> JW Frogen said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



I had a Marantz. 

btw, somebody gave me a Nehru shirt recently. They had no idea why I used that term.


----------



## Bfgrn (Mar 21, 2010)

Dante said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > JW Frogen said:
> ...



Marantz was pretty good stuff for it's day, the 2270 receiver was real popular.

 You need to get a medallion to hang around your neck with the Nehru shirt...

Maybe I'll digress to my teenybopper days and get some madras


----------



## Dante (Mar 21, 2010)

Bfgrn said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



I saw some paisley print stuff at, I think it was Wal Mart?  I loved my hip hugging bell bottoms. and so did others.


----------



## Bfgrn (Mar 21, 2010)

Dante said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



Our lead player Kenny put paisley grill cloth on his Fender Deluxe Reverb amp...he earned his nickname... fucking Waldo...


----------



## trams (Mar 21, 2010)

I love Classic Rock. I have seen Kansas 42 times, also The  Outlaws many times.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Mar 21, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r30xZmXq4zM]YouTube - Rainbow Stargazer Live 1976[/ame]

Best concert I ever attended. Blackmore's Rainbow at the Beacon Theater, NYC, the sound here is awful

There's a large statue stage right that some lunatic climbed during this performance.

The band "Dream Theater" does a cover of this song that except for the vocals, out performs Rainbow across the board


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=asJLh5zqcKE[/ame]

Dream Theater will crack your fucking windshield


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 21, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N0FuFfcCZiE]YouTube - Hoedown - Emerson, Lake & Palmer[/ame]


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Mar 21, 2010)

Harry Dresden said:


> YouTube - Hoedown - Emerson, Lake & Palmer



Love it!!


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 21, 2010)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > YouTube - Hoedown - Emerson, Lake & Palmer
> ...



i seen them live about 1972-73.....4 channel sound system.... awesome...


----------



## Dante (Mar 21, 2010)

[youtube]IXdNnw99-Ic[/youtube]


----------



## del (Mar 21, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6x8GGXrCFQ]YouTube - DEEP PURPLE - LAZY - LIVE 1972 MACHINE HEAD TOUR[/ame]


----------



## del (Mar 21, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-wXT9eUBm4]YouTube - T-Rex Jeepster[/ame]


----------



## elvis (Mar 21, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_sY2rjxq6M]YouTube - The Trammps - Disco Inferno[/ame]


----------



## del (Mar 21, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sa6bI_95G9I]YouTube - David Bowie - Rebel Rebel[/ame]


tff​


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Mar 21, 2010)

del said:


> YouTube - DEEP PURPLE - LAZY - LIVE 1972 MACHINE HEAD TOUR



Vintage!! 

I give Blackmore a lot of credit for totally changing his approach to his solos when Gillian joined the band. I LOVED his solos on "Emeretta" "Hard Road" "The Bird has Flown" and a few others from the Mark I version of the band

He was like Zappa in being able to totally transform what he was doing on the guitar in order to bring out the best on the people around him.

Made in Japan is still probably the live album anyone has ever done.


----------



## Dante (Mar 22, 2010)

[youtube]ZEkewW3tgxY[/youtube]

The story behind the song..
The Legendary James Taylor: One Man Band at the Colonial Theatre, Pittsfield, Massachusetts.
July 20 [Summer] 2007. COLONIAL THEATRE


----------



## Dante (Mar 23, 2010)

must have killed mani to see this held out for so many posts...

[youtube]EsCyC1dZiN8[/youtube]


----------



## Dante (Mar 26, 2010)

[youtube]887TXY9O2Eo[/youtube]


----------



## Dante (Mar 26, 2010)

[youtube]lIPan-rEQJA[/youtube]


----------



## Dante (Mar 26, 2010)

[youtube]86Y0bk8OePo[/youtube]

and moving away from Rock and Roll for a few...80s can't touch this shit.

[youtube]Y9KC7uhMY9s[/youtube]


----------



## Dante (Mar 26, 2010)

[youtube]d9nD4Mjc9CM[/youtube]

One of Dante's all time favorites from the seventies.


----------



## Dante (Mar 26, 2010)

[youtube]Ma4dsoviNSQ[/youtube]

We skipped the light fandango.



> ..."A Whiter Shade of Pale", recorded by Procol Harum. The lyric was written by Keith Reid, who didn't play an instrument and so never performed with the band, but was considered a member as he wrote their lyrics.
> 
> He got the idea for the lyric from a few sources - an off-handed comment about a girl at a party turning "a whiter shade of pale", his depth in literature and his interest in French cinema, especially some of the surrealistic and impressionistic trends of the day.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dante (Mar 26, 2010)

[youtube]YYjBQKIOb-w[/youtube]

Heroes by David Bowie Songfacts



> Heroes
> David Bowie
> 
> 
> ...



http://eventful.com/performers/david-bowie-/P0-001-000001016-7


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 26, 2010)

CrusaderFrank said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > YouTube - DEEP PURPLE - LAZY - LIVE 1972 MACHINE HEAD TOUR
> ...



and that is why he is such a great player....plus his solos are pretty close to the studio version....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 26, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BFdRSrTJlx4]YouTube - HOT TUNA "LIVE 76"[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LZMmV6xXYFw]YouTube - Humble Pie - I Don't Need No Doctor - 1971[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iRezwP_znTc]YouTube - J. Geils Band - Looking For A Love Live[/ame]


----------



## manifold (Mar 26, 2010)

[youtube]bpV5InLw52U[/youtube]


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 26, 2010)

from 1970.........

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QvAMJvdnR2E]YouTube - Cactus (Parchman Farm)[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHGbXtsEF30&feature=related]YouTube - Dave Edmunds Sabre Dance khachaturian[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1ZUU8xi7qY]YouTube - James Gang - Walk Away - Joe Walsh[/ame]


----------



## Dante (Mar 27, 2010)

[youtube]QYEC4TZsy-Y[/youtube]


----------



## Bfgrn (Mar 27, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tOSZtCz5K_o]YouTube - The Yardbirds - I'm Not Talking[/ame]


----------



## Bfgrn (Mar 27, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Drm48bOirLw]YouTube - Run Run Run - The Who[/ame]


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Mar 27, 2010)

manifold said:


> [youtube]bpV5InLw52U[/youtube]



Karaoke to that Motherfucker!!!!!!!

They hit a 900 foot grand slam with that version!


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Mar 27, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v_A_upRrokY]YouTube - Ravi Shankar "Dhun (Dadra And Fast Teental)" @Monterey International Pop Music Festival [part 2][/ame]


----------



## manifold (Mar 28, 2010)

[youtube]xtqy4DTHGqg[/youtube]


----------



## manifold (Mar 28, 2010)

One of the best heavy metal hooks of all time right here...

[youtube]ZiShfBmb-oA[/youtube]


----------



## manifold (Mar 28, 2010)

A band once described by Mick Jaggar as _"The greatest FUCKING band in the World!"_


[youtube]KNzilDmPpCg[/youtube]


----------



## Dante (Mar 28, 2010)

manifold said:


> A band once described by Mick Jaggar as _"The greatest FUCKING band in the World!"_



Mick Jagger is a walking, breathing, living, human scrotum , who is also pickled(_boozer_), and drug addled. But his opinion depending on the time of day, year...is taken into account.


----------



## manifold (Mar 28, 2010)

Why such a negative opinion of Mick?

and btw: The quote is from the mid-70's when the Meters toured with the Stones.


----------



## Dante (Mar 28, 2010)

manifold said:


> One of the best heavy metal hooks of all time right here...
> 
> [youtube]ZiShfBmb-oA[/youtube]



Who is that singing?  Oh, I remember!

Vocalist Ozzy Osbourne's drinking led to his firing from the band in 1979, and then went on to a solo career between the early 1980s and mid 1990s.

_nuf said_

D



Dante said:


> [youtube]LFpfureaCVs[/youtube]
> 
> you can stick that 80's bullshit up your arse.
> 
> ...


----------



## manifold (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## Dante (Mar 28, 2010)

manifold said:


> Why such a negative opinion of Mick?
> 
> and btw: The quote is from the mid-70's when the Meters toured with the Stones.



Mick is/was a great artist and showman/entertainer. His opinion of others has from time to time, called his judgment in these matters into question. 

Like Ozzie, Mick and the Stones led lives that were not to be admired or emulated. I give no quarter in that area.

I like the Stones' music (not all...there is that 80s period. ) and have never paid the outrageous sums some people do (decades later) to hear canned/manipulated/techo enhanced,  music from dancing scrotums, and walking corpses.


----------



## Dante (Mar 28, 2010)

[youtube]ak8suW-JBzE[/youtube]


----------



## Dante (Mar 28, 2010)

[youtube]niMFhCXvDlI[/youtube]

---



I sang this next one often, when I was in the Army--at Ft. Gordon, MD.

[youtube]XZnhuOEUFXA[/youtube]


----------



## Dante (Mar 28, 2010)

somebody call del.

[youtube]oSnjRaGoYyI[/youtube]


----------



## Dante (Mar 28, 2010)

[youtube]Px-EcIYncEo&NR=1[/youtube]


----------



## Dante (Mar 30, 2010)

[youtube]faU-SK0pHCI[/youtube]

dedicated to Gene, @ No Frills Plant/Flower Shop, Newbury Street , Boston, MA. (1970s)

NATIONAL LAMPOON - DETERIORATA LYRICS


> (Parody of the written prose "Desiderata" by Max Ehrmann. This was written by Christopher Guest of "Spinal Tap" fame. The narator is Norman Rose, and the female singer was an unknown singer at the time named Melissa Manchester.)
> 
> You are a fluke of the universe. You have no right to be here.
> Deteriorata. Deteriorata.
> ...



National Lampoon Recording Index

[youtube][/youtube]


----------



## Dante (Mar 30, 2010)

*The Good, The Bad, & The Ugly of The 70s*

[youtube]cVRC5BnNg8A[/youtube]​
not a bad compilation, but I post it just to show that in it's entirety, the 70s makes the 80s look like--_well, the eighties._ 




_note: end of page._


----------



## Dante (Mar 30, 2010)

_A gift...from me to you.
_

[youtube]d05rcD_hoQo[/youtube]


----------



## manifold (Mar 30, 2010)

Dante said:


> I post it just to show that in it's entirety, the 70s makes the 80s look like--_well, the eighties._




What I find amusing is that you appear to have been personally offended by the fact that I started a thread to recognize the good music that actually came out of the eighties, a decade unfairly maligned as having produced nothing but crap.

I love the music from the 60's and 70's.  I didn't mean to imply the 80's were better.

I apologize for offending your delicate sensibilities and hurting your feelings... unintentionally.


----------



## manifold (Mar 30, 2010)

Don't let the fact that this one was named for a Rand novel totally ruin it for you d. 


[youtube]N5gg9ObM8uU[/youtube]



Know your place in life is where you want to be
Don't let them tell you that you owe it all to me
Keep on looking forward...no use in looking 'round
Hold your head above the ground and they won't bring you down

Anthem of the heart and anthem of the mind
A funeral dirge for eyes gone blind
We marvel after those who sought
The wonders of the world, wonders of the world
Wonders of the world they wrought

*Live for yourself...there's no one else
More worth living for
Begging hands and bleeding hearts will only cry out for more*

Well, I know they've always told you
Selfishness was wrong
Yet it was for me, not you, I came to write this song


----------



## manifold (Mar 30, 2010)

...and if you're going to post some Tull, you can do a lot better than Living in the Past.


[youtube]toHlMD50eYY[/youtube]


For those of you only familiar with the 3 minute radio version of Thick as a Brick, the full version takes up the entire album and runs 45 minutes long.  Ironically, it was a misunderstood spoof of concept albums that was hailed as one of the greatest concept albums ever by the music critics of the day.

Anyway, this live version of the first 10 minutes is pretty good.


----------



## manifold (Mar 30, 2010)

It's too bad I couldn't find a good live version of this, but it's still well worth a listen.

A traditional song written over 200 years ago with no known author, recorded by many, but nobody sings it quite like Sandy Denny did and NOBODY plays it like Fairport Convention.  The instrumental at then end is truly sublime.



[youtube]hD3F93v1Tdc[/youtube]


----------



## manifold (Mar 30, 2010)

[youtube]Rhpb_-QGPQ0[/youtube]


----------



## Dante (Mar 30, 2010)

manifold said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > I post it just to show that in it's entirety, the 70s makes the 80s look like--_well, the eighties._
> ...



Dante is dead, that is true, but I find your series of posts here amusing.

Myself, I am not offended by anything an anonymous poster, on an anonymous internet message board, posts. 

[youtube]7nNYD2LYYbQ[/youtube]​


----------



## Dante (Mar 30, 2010)

[youtube]5zXgFS12Ut0[/youtube]


----------



## Dante (Apr 3, 2010)

[youtube]_CY5pnj3414[/youtube]



> *"Nothing To Say"*
> 
> _Everyday there's someone asking
> what is there to do?
> ...


----------



## manifold (Apr 3, 2010)

[youtube]ZSvBLPcvs84[/youtube]


----------



## Dante (Apr 9, 2010)

[youtube]dh3bleXWaCk[/youtube]

one for mani...

[youtube]9S-3ukL4KPA[/youtube]

one for Ravi...


----------



## Dante (Apr 9, 2010)

[youtube]AtqcrI3TRkA[/youtube]


----------



## Dante (Apr 10, 2010)

[youtube]AslDzpaCURs[/youtube]


----------



## Dante (Apr 13, 2010)

[youtube]odWWQswh5wY[/youtube]


----------



## Dante (Apr 13, 2010)

[youtube]k0t0EW6z8a0[/youtube]


----------



## Dante (Apr 13, 2010)

Dante said:


> [youtube]LFpfureaCVs[/youtube]
> 
> you can stick that 80's bullshit up your arse.
> 
> ...



like I said...


----------



## Dante (Apr 13, 2010)

CrusaderFrank said:


> YouTube - Ravi Shankar "Dhun (Dadra And Fast Teental)" @Monterey International Pop Music Festival [part 2]



Didn't Ravi just have a birthday?


Yep! The big nine-oh!  90 years old April 7th. Ravi Shankar - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia.

I remember, I got an invite:

Ravi Shankar 90th Birthday Tribute Concert


Date: April 10, 2010
Time: 5:00 PM - 7:00 PM
Location: Private Residence
Address: 2219 Ben Lomond Drive , Los Angeles, CA , 90027
Cross Streets: Los Feliz / Hillhurst Avenue 

Description:  An intimate late afternoon concert event in Los Feliz featuring the world renown tabla master, Pandit Swapan Chaudhuri and sitarist Paul Livingstone in the home of Jan Steward (art director, photographer and 50 year personal friend & associate of Ravi Shankar). The concert event will include photo display of the maestro from Jans personal collection. Saturday April 10th at 5pm at: 2219 Ben Lomond Dr., Los Angeles, (Los Feliz) CA 90027. $20 RSVP required: (626) 795-8055 email: sangeet@tanpura.com


----------



## Dante (Apr 21, 2010)

[youtube]GbRgSlIrJQ0[/youtube]
*Blind Faith*


---


and then there is a recent get together...

[youtube]98XqT4kBWT4[/youtube]

Steve Winwood and company


----------



## Dante (Apr 24, 2010)

[youtube]jZZ96J_PVbk[/youtube]



> My friend came to me, with sadness in his eyes
> He told me that he wanted help
> Before his country dies
> 
> ...



The tune with lyrics written specifically to appeal to people's better nature. Very little in the way of self promotion. Compare to similar campaigns in the 80s and 90s.


----------



## Dante (Apr 24, 2010)

[youtube]wynYMJwEPH8[/youtube]


and I post this a non believer in much. but there is no denying this tune speaks to an inner yearning for something greater than mere existence. 


Hare Krishna


dD 

Namaskar - Meaning of this traditional Indian Greeting


----------



## Dante (May 4, 2010)

For Ang...

[youtube]tIdIqbv7SPo[/youtube]


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 4, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mq5_pEO8a8U]YouTube - THREE DOG NIGHT Liar (Live w / lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Dante (May 24, 2010)

[youtube]vBkYN7wYQFk[/youtube]

Friends Of Distinction


Proposed USMB Theme Song: Going In Circles



> The Friends of Distinction are an American  vocal group best known for their late 1960s hits, "Grazing in the Grass," "Love or Let Me Be Lonely" and "Going in Circles". Founded by Harry Elston and Floyd Butler, The Friends of Distinction also included Jessica Cleaves and Barbara Jean Love (plus Charlene Gibson, who replaced Love during her pregnancy).
> 
> *Elston and Butler's involvement in music entailed several groups, including the Hi-Fi's, Ray Charles' backing band.* The Hi-Fi's also included Lamont McLemore and Marilyn McCoo, who would go on to be members of The 5th Dimension. When the group disbanded in 1966, Elston and Butler recruited Cleaves and Love for a new band; initially, Elston came up with the name Distinctive Friends, but Love suggested reversing the words to Friends of Distinction.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dante (May 27, 2010)

Ahh, I was just a teenager.

[youtube]7RBxfSHw6KQ[/youtube]​


----------



## manifold (May 27, 2010)

[youtube]KecIdlEAKhU[/youtube]

FYI: The Bismarck was sunk on this day in 1941.


----------



## Dante (Jul 7, 2010)

[youtube]rKE3FSPJu-4[/youtube]​


----------



## Dante (Jul 7, 2010)

[youtube]unuo-fdhbXs[/youtube]

Bowie Live.

an old tune. 1980.


----------



## Dante (Jul 7, 2010)

at the top of this page, Alvin Lee. At his best.


----------



## Dante (Aug 23, 2010)

Secret Asian Man.

[youtube]6iaR3WO71j4[/youtube]


----------



## Dante (Aug 23, 2010)

[youtube]UwVOlLF9VGQ[/youtube]


----------



## Dante (Aug 23, 2010)

listening to as I post on this full moon.

[youtube]t8aze_rcAl8[/youtube]


----------



## manifold (Sep 24, 2010)

[youtube]arUqoKjU3D4[/youtube]


----------



## Dante (Sep 24, 2010)

stop doing this. Ravi will get very upset


----------



## Dante (Sep 25, 2010)

For Eel, where ever she may be:

[youtube]1P7P728pjLA[/youtube]

*blush


is there a better way to get your attention?


----------



## manifold (Jan 9, 2011)

[youtube]VY_I6doz6Qk[/youtube]​


----------



## Dante (Jan 14, 2011)

manifold said:


> [youtube]VY_I6doz6Qk[/youtube]​



yet another angry suburban fat white guy with angry music?


----------



## Dante (Jul 15, 2011)

Dante said:


> [youtube]...[/youtube]
> 
> you can stick that 80's bullshit up your arse.
> 
> ...



[youtube]cVRC5BnNg8A[/youtube]


----------



## manifold (May 17, 2012)

[youtube]07Y0cy-nvAg&ob[/youtube]


----------



## manifold (May 17, 2012)

[youtube]NpsvBvwRuf0&ob[/youtube]


----------



## manifold (May 17, 2012)

[youtube]8UVNT4wvIGY[/youtube]

Hey Fuck you!  I'm man enough to admit I kinda like this tune.


----------



## manifold (May 17, 2012)

[youtube]lnY4dYpDqUg[/youtube]


----------



## del (May 17, 2012)

geddy lee's greatest hit

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1BFPt001PYU]Bob & Doug McKenzie - Take Off - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## manifold (May 17, 2012)

[youtube]RmTOAUEZRBo[/youtube]


----------



## manifold (May 17, 2012)

[youtube]VoTxTM6kBuU[/youtube]


----------



## del (May 17, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IjS9Y-T589g&feature=related]JACO PASTORIUS - improvisation - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## manifold (May 17, 2012)

Jaco is like Satriani, after 10 minutes your like 'yeah I get it, you're a virtuoso, now play something I can fucking tap my feet to already you pompous asshole!'


----------



## del (May 17, 2012)

manifold said:


> Jaco is like Satriani, after 10 minutes your like 'yeah I get it, you're a virtuoso, now play something I can fucking tap my feet to already you pompous asshole!'



your inability to tap your feet to anything more complex than hot cross buns ain't my problem, bucko


----------



## manifold (May 17, 2012)

del said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Jaco is like Satriani, after 10 minutes your like 'yeah I get it, you're a virtuoso, now play something I can fucking tap my feet to already you pompous asshole!'
> ...



And the fact that you look like Navin Johnson tapping your feet isn't my problem either, Seamus.


----------



## del (May 17, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hqsgr3rPvSQ&feature=related]Grateful Dead - Hard to Handle - 4/29/71 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## manifold (May 17, 2012)

[youtube]Ar8jlglc814[/youtube]​


----------



## manifold (May 17, 2012)

manifold said:


> Jaco is like Satriani, after 10 minutes your like 'yeah I get it, you're a virtuoso, now play something I can fucking tap my feet to already you pompous asshole!'



Or like when you're excited to catch a Neville Brothers show at Tipitina's Uptown during Jazz Fest, and then Aaron shows up and wants to belt out a half dozen songs. 

Yeah, you have a great voice, now gtf off the stage and let your brothers fill this bitch to the rafters with funk motherfucker!


----------



## del (May 17, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HT4RainY-lY&feature=related]Dr. John - Right Place Wrong Time - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## del (May 17, 2012)

manifold said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Jaco is like Satriani, after 10 minutes your like 'yeah I get it, you're a virtuoso, now play something I can fucking tap my feet to already you pompous asshole!'
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJ4ECThZ_2o]Brother John / Iko Iko by The Neville Brothers ft The Dixie Cups and... - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## del (May 17, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ApDStLObPRM]"Willie and the Hand Jive" 2/12/86 Henry Kaiser Converntion Center--Grateful Dead & Neville Bros. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## manifold (May 17, 2012)

So when is AJ gonna acquire some taste and open the 4F with this classic? 

[youtube]Tdzlop4p0vc[/youtube]


----------



## Dante (May 17, 2012)

del said:


> "Willie and the Hand Jive" 2/12/86 Henry Kaiser Converntion Center--Grateful Dead & Neville Bros. - YouTube



1986?    We be old


----------



## del (May 17, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_3nYixwNn0]Grateful Dead & The Beach Boys "Okie From Muskogee" 4-27-71 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dante (Jan 25, 2013)

[youtube]kq9-wXVgAJM[/youtube]


----------



## Dante (Jan 25, 2013)

[youtube]JOKn33-q4Ao[/youtube]


get past the voivce intro...then it's pure Dante coming at ya...


peace out

Dante

dD


----------

